# Normais Climatológicas de Braga .



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 15:49)

Bem , começo pelos valores correspondentes ao período 1931-60 . Depois , seguem-se os outros , 1941-70 e 1951-80 , respectivamente .
É possível que alguns destes valores tenham sido superados depois de 1980 , mas não tenho os dados informatizados e , além disso e segundo me disseram no IM em Lisboa quando lá fui recentemente , as "Normais" de 1961-90 e 1971-00 não foram publicadas nem sabem se vão ser ...
De qualquer maneira , dá para ficar com uma ideia bastante exacta de como é o clima desta cidade .
A informação nas colunas é a seguinte :

Temperatura média do mês 
Média das máximas
Média das mínimas
Máxima absoluta
Mínima absoluta
Precipitação média mensal
Precipitação máxima diária


----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 15:49)




----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 16:09)




----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 16:20)




----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 16:36)

E pronto , é tudo !
Apenas salientar que , oficialmente , a mínima absoluta de Braga foi batida no dia 2 de Janeiro de 1995 com -6,3 C , embora eu , pessoalmente , duvide muito deste valor .
E duvido pelo seguinte :
- é um valor isolado .
- a mínima do dia anterior foi de 2,5 e as dos dias seguintes 0,8 e 3,0 .
- as máximas dos dias 1 , 2 e 3 são relativamente altas ( 15,5 ,10,5 e 10,8 ) .
- nos mapas de arquivo do Wetterzentrale não me parece existir frio suficiente a 850 hPa .

De qualquer maneira o registo existe e já o vi homologado , em tempos , na página do IM ...

Cumprimentos


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2007 às 17:50)

GranNevada disse:


>



Ola!! Onde arranjas te isso????


----------



## GranNevada (25 Set 2007 às 17:54)

Comprei no IM .


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 19:21)

Obrigado pelos dados GranNevada! Mas não tens nenhuma média da normal 1961-1990?

É interessante verificar que a normal com a média anual mais fria é a de 1951-1980, que é a única que contém a fria década de 70.

Das cidades com mais de 100.000 habitantes da Europa, creio que Braga é a 3º mais chuvosa, depois de Bergen e San Sebastian.

Aquele dado de -6,2ºC também me parece muito duvidoso, mas pode ter havido uma inversão térmica muito forte. Teriamos que ver quais as mínimas de estações próximas e de relevo semelhante. Aqui em Bragança, a mínima desse dia foi de -4,0ºC.


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 19:27)

Muito obrigado GranNevada


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2007 às 20:50)

Bravo grannevada!

Já faziam falta estes teu posts magníficos 


Fiquei espantado com tanta precipitação média anua... É mesmo uma brutalidade... 
De facto aquele ditado "_*Braga é o penico do céu*_" tem alguma razão de ser


----------



## tottadiogo (21 Mar 2014 às 12:40)

GranNevada disse:


> Bem , começo pelos valores correspondentes ao período 1931-60 . Depois , seguem-se os outros , 1941-70 e 1951-80 , respectivamente .
> É possível que alguns destes valores tenham sido superados depois de 1980 , mas não tenho os dados informatizados e , além disso e segundo me disseram no IM em Lisboa quando lá fui recentemente , as "Normais" de 1961-90 e 1971-00 não foram publicadas nem sabem se vão ser ...
> De qualquer maneira , dá para ficar com uma ideia bastante exacta de como é o clima desta cidade .
> A informação nas colunas é a seguinte :
> ...



Boas, será possível arranjar as normais climatológicas 1971-2000, sei que existem...


----------

